# Kindle Icon made by me...



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

Just bored playing around with my Paint Shop Pro... and came up with couple of icons. For use in the board!
Enjoy!! and please reply at least with a "thanx!!"

-Sasha Lyz


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice work Sasha!!! 

If I ever quit using my current book as my icon, I'll definitely switch to the 2nd one on the top row...


----------



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

911jason said:


> Nice work Sasha!!!
> 
> If I ever quit using my current book as my icon, I'll definitely switch to the 2nd one on the top row...


Yeah!! That's also my favorite!!

-Sasha Lyz


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nicely done, Sasha!  Thanks for sharing these.

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Will add my thanks. Wish I had time to make my own screen savers!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

sem said:


> Will add my thanks. Wish I had time to make my own screen savers!


Anything in particular you're looking for? I have fun making them and would be happy to help...


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

very nice!  great work. and thanks for sharing these.


----------

